# Pocket Watch



## patokki (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello i am new to this forum. Can you kindly help me as i have a pocket watch and i did not find anything useful on the internet. This watch is very old and works fine. Any help pls like price etc etc...... I also posted some pics.

Model: Lessor chronometre


----------



## patokki (Dec 20, 2010)

a


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

click the link for picture posting instructions :thumbsup:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

patokki said:


> a


I second that "a".


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

No luck with 'lessor' on either Bing or Google. The real clue will be a picture of the movement.

Value? - what somebody is prepared to pay. All we can do is try to identify the watch and then point you in the direction for you to obtain a valuation.

More clues needed please :thumbsup:


----------



## patokki (Dec 20, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> No luck with 'lessor' on either Bing or Google. The real clue will be a picture of the movement.
> 
> Value? - what somebody is prepared to pay. All we can do is try to identify the watch and then point you in the direction for you to obtain a valuation.
> 
> More clues needed please :thumbsup:


Thanks all for the interest. These are the pictures of the watch.


----------



## patokki (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## patokki (Dec 20, 2010)

Did someone found something please?

Kris


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

patokki said:


>


Is that the Lessor watch from only fools and horse's ? Only joking nice watch though


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

patokki said:


> Did someone found something please?
> 
> Kris


I keep trying different searches on the internet but, so far, have drawn a complete blank. There were so many small companies and trade names that disappeared in the '70s as quartz movements swamped the market (cheaper, more accurate and modern). At the moment I am picking through lists of Swiss watch companies, but nothing yet, not even a passing mention.

P.S. it doesn't have to be the name of a manufacturer - smaller businesses bought in movements and cases, that they then sold under their own name.


----------



## patokki (Dec 20, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> patokki said:
> 
> 
> > Did someone found something please?
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## patokki (Dec 20, 2010)

patokki said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > patokki said:
> ...


Any good news pls ?? If i want to sell the watch how much would you think i should ask for it ?

Regards

Kris


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

(from paper: "La FÃ©dÃ©ration HorlogÃ¨re Suisse", 10th Septembre 1924, http://doc.rero.ch)

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> (from paper: "La FÃ©dÃ©ration HorlogÃ¨re Suisse", 10th Septembre 1924, http://doc.rero.ch)
> 
> Andreas


 :notworthy: Andreas, you're amazing. :notworthy:


----------



## patokki (Dec 20, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> > (from paper: "La FÃ©dÃ©ration HorlogÃ¨re Suisse", 10th Septembre 1924, http://doc.rero.ch)
> ...


WOW great and thanks. If i wanted to sell the watch how much should i ask? (by the way i am not going to sell it but i am just courios how much it costs)

Kris


----------

